# Seeing Red



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm not a diver, just a snork'ler. I want a nice dive watch in red, so I can match it with a red rhino strap.

I've been looking at Invictas, but would love some advice.

What are your suggestions and / or examples?

.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

-or this'n.

.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

how about an orient?.....


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This one might look good on a red rhino, seems to be of qood quality, and there ain't very many of them to be found.

*Scorpion Reef Diver*










(pic stolen from some review somewhere)


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive been hunting a nice red diver for a while now so far ive found -zodiac nautical sub ,seiko are doing a red monster ,and theres a good grovana red bezel submariner in the rlt sales site.

and then theres my grail watch the u-boat night vision pricey but nice.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

New limited edition (Thailand) Seiko red Monster.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

The red Monster is very tempting. The Orient... I'm just not a fan of. Scorpion looks a bit to paramilitary to me.

I am still leaning towards Invicta, an eco-drive or a the Seiko... possibly an E-Vostok K2?









Now I'm getting confused!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Orient are nicely built and i think they are value for money,ive not tried invicta,had seiko monster and recently eco -godzilla ,if your governered by colour limits it .Orient would be my choice mate


----------



## arwood (Aug 1, 2007)

I am biased, I have that orient in black, I would go for the orient









Great watch, really chunky and a bit different.

After that my choice would be the monster.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

>duhnk< (hand to head quite sharply.)

How many of you realize there is no RED Rhino strap?

Even the Zulu is only available in maroon.

Well thanks for the advice and I've been told I should re-evaluate the Orients as they are allegedly great timepieces, so I'll check those out.

If you do come across a red Zulu please give a yell.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not a diver or a snorkeller. I don't like to even get my feet wet paddling! But I was reminded of this thread from a couple of years ago which is worth reviewing if you're considering a dive watch that features red on the dial:

Dial Colours Underwater


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

rhaythorne said:


> I'm not a diver or a snorkeller. I don't like to even get my feet wet paddling! But I was reminded of this thread from a couple of years ago which is worth reviewing if you're considering a dive watch that features red on the dial:
> 
> Dial Colours Underwater


Me also mate but love divers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Timetraveller said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a diver or a snorkeller. I don't like to even get my feet wet paddling! But I was reminded of this thread from a couple of years ago which is worth reviewing if you're considering a dive watch that features red on the dial:
> ...


Water is for the fish, I`d rather stay on dry land but divers watches are cool


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Coulnt agree with you more ,not confident in deep water ,though i sholud try and over come my fears ,that would be a good excuse to buy a pro divers mate


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of deep sea, entering into someone else's food chain.

I just do a bit of snorkeling now and again and don't want wreck a watch... plus, it's a good excuse to buy yet another watch!!!!


----------

